# The Red Boat



## katew

This is one of my recent paintings, done in oils with a knife on board, 18" x 24".


----------



## picassolite

I like this painting. Just wondering about the wheelhouse.


----------



## katew

I'm not too sure about the wheelhouse myself. The windows aren't quite level.


----------



## picassolite

Many artists paint from photographs ... it is a great way to learn and increase one's skill level.

Budding artists in European art schools are told to visit museums and attempt to copy the works of the masters
to better understand just how the painting is constructed. 

Found the original photo in Google Images ... and now I see what is bothering me about the wheelhouse.

The window facing the light is off-kilter ... it ought to follow its natural perspective lines.

It is a small detail ... but the eye catches it ... and the brain says 'something is off.'

One trick we artists try is the NOTAN - black-white image to see what is happening.

My comments are meant to encourage you to 'see' the lines ... when you are working with shapes.

See the NOTAN IMAGE with perspective lines in green and red -


----------



## katew

Thanks. I can see what you mean - I've done the 'side' window too parallel with the roof. I'll try the Notan method next time.


----------



## avni

The water is great!:wink:


----------



## TatyanaShurtz

Love the colors!


----------



## katew

Thank you Tatyana! It was the burst of red against the duller colours that attracted me to the original image.


----------



## katew

Thank you Tatyana! It was the burst of red against the dull colours that attracted me to the original image.


----------



## Tead

I really like your painting, as I love the ocean, and boats as well. I am sorry that I do not have any current advice for you. I am just starting out, and my skills are as a photographer and a sketch artist rather than someone who does finished works, such as yourself. I hope to change that though, as I am someone who would love to get better at more detail work. I really do like your painting. Good work. 


Tead.


----------



## katew

Thank you very much, Tead.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Very nice painting!


----------



## katew

Thank you Susan!


----------



## chneyswhite

I real like the light, this painting can evoke my memory of seaside. Amazing!


----------



## katew

Thank you.


----------



## incrediblesculptures

After seen this painting I have become a fan of your painting. It is very beautiful.


----------



## katew

Thank you, you're very kind.


----------



## Glenda

Your painting looks incredible, great job with the look of the water!


----------



## katew

Thank you Glenda.


----------



## Glenda

Anytime


----------



## incrediblesculptures

*Beautiful Painting*



katew said:


> Thank you, you're very kind.


I am not kind I am just saying true.


----------

